# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Camcorder users

## LittleDave

Are there any camcorder users out there? Been looking into finding a cheapish one to play around with and have been wondering how the video compares to video taken on a camera?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

